# Kentucky Deputy Injured in Collision with Train



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

IBS/WLKY

The cruiser, with the deputy inside, was dragged by the train down the tracks.

*Story by wlky.com*

A Shelby County sheriff's deputy is in critical condition after being involved in a collision with a train. 
The accident happened around 10:30 a.m. Friday on King's Highway near Waddy, Ky. 
Paul Dugle, 38, was apparently leaving a training session at a nearby gun range when the crash happened. 
A fellow deputy, a trained EMT, reached the scene after the crash and pulled Dugle from the car. 
The car was dragged by the train down the tracks, which are owned by Norfolk Southern. 
The deputy was transported by helicopter to University Hospital in Louisville. 
Signs are posted at the crossing, but there are no warning lates or gates.

WLKY.com will have more information as it becomes available.

Copyright 2006 by WLKY.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

reminds me of that COPS episode where the deputy gets stuck on the tracks and then a train comes barelling down around the corner.....


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

jasonbr said:


> reminds me of that COPS episode where the deputy gets stuck on the tracks and then a train comes barelling down around the corner.....


I remember that one -- the officer was like "no, no, not my car".
In this case -- YIKES.. Thoughts and Prayers go out to the officer and family.


----------



## PhilipD (Nov 30, 2004)

It's a real shame. Too many people, both LE and non-LE take poorly marked railroad crossings for granted speed through them with barely a look. If it's only marked with white crossbucks, no lights and no gates, its the auto drivers responsibility to ensure no trains are coming.

Even if only one train a day operates over the line and it's top speed is 20 MPH...if it hits you you'll be lucky to make it out alive. Trains take much longer to stop than cars.

This deputy is lucky to be alive, my prayers are with him and his family.


----------

